# Local 575 Ohio



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I have test coming up end of January and I've been diligently studying to refresh my memory and keep my mind sharp as I graduated high school in 96. I was curious if anyone has info on the level of Algebra needed to score well? I have been studying using library book and Kahn Academy via YouTube. I have worked up to algebraic fractions, simplifying, factoring quadratic equations. Next is roots, slopes, functions.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I am hoping to score very well and really impress them in my interview. I have installed 200amp service and passed inspection, run circuit to and wired shed via digging trench and using UF wire, done some wiring on 3phase panel, retrofit a 2gang switch to a 3 gang switch, added dimmer, fished wire to 4 new recessed lights where no lights existed and patched drywall where had to cut out to fish through on plate. I am completely self taught but I don't do shady work. I follow code and an detail oriented. I am knowledgeable nmbut would be going into program as I know nothing and soaking in anything that can be taught like a sponge! I have a true passion for electrical and am doing all I can to land an apprenticeship. Any pointers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

did you study for the drug test ?


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Nothing to worry about ever there. Drugs aren't my thing!


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

usually toward the basic end of algebra. Portsmouth has a great reputation. don't worry your very likely to get in. your in my region we are in need of apprentices. if for some chance you don't get in this time, which i would think you would, re apply if you still want in. you will eventually get in. good luck, might see you on a job one day


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks man, I appreciate it! Just looking to get in and soak everything in like a sponge. From what I've read it's about a month after passing test until you may get interview? How long if they like you before you're official?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Like HD said if you don't get in now stick with it.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Mcswain said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it! Just looking to get in and soak everything in like a sponge. From what I've read it's about a month after passing test until you may get interview? How long if they like you before you're official?


usually within a month, and then you go out to work whenever contractors call out apprentices and get down to you on this list, there is a power house going on around cincy so i'm not sure but i would imagine you would get out fairly quick


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Can't seem to send PM. Do you have to have so many posts before option is available or some sort?


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

Mcswain said:


> Can't seem to send PM. Do you have to have so many posts before option is available or some sort?


Yes.

mobile


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Well I found out I passed the test. Next step interview! I'm ready to start work!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wildleg said:


> did you study for the drug test ?


I was told I had to take a drug test so I took one of every thing and a double hit on the bong just to be sure I passed.:no:


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

Interviewed today!!! Now just pray and wait!!


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

hd13 said:


> Mcswain said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man, I appreciate it! Just looking to get in and soak everything in like a sponge. From what I've read it's about a month after passing test until you may get interview? How long if they like you before you're official?
> ...


 Hey man i had my interview for 575. Said they will score me and put on list. Said still a slow process. Way I understood I won't even know where I'm at on the list or how well my interview went. Basically they'll call say they need so many apprentices and if didn't make the cut I don't get in. Figured this time of year things be busy too. You said you were a member of 575? Thx for the previous info man. Maybe see ya on nobsite in future.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mcswain said:


> Hey man i had my interview for 575. Said they will score me and put on list. Said still a slow process. Way I understood I won't even know where I'm at on the list or how well my interview went. Basically they'll call say they need so many apprentices and if didn't make the cut I don't get in. Figured this time of year things be busy too. You said you were a member of 575? Thx for the previous info man. Maybe see ya on nobsite in future.


All in all it appears most Locals treat prospective apprentices like Sheet. 

Move to Washing DC you can work in the local while you wait to get in and we have close to 100% employment year after year. (SO FAR)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> All in all it appears most Locals treat prospective apprentices like Sheet.
> 
> Move to Washing DC you can work in the local while you wait to get in and we have close to 100% employment year after year. (SO FAR)


It's all that money based around DC!


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

i'm not from 575 just the area


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

If that Local has a CE/CW program (which we are NOT discussing here) you can get to work right away if you don't land an Apprenticeship spot right away. It allows you to show off your skills on the job which never hurts if you are going for an Apprenticeship. I have seen guys pressing it for 2+ years before they are sworn in.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I recently enrolled in local vocational school for a year long industrial/commercial electricity program as a backup. Only 2 months in and very comfortable with motor control circuits/ladder logic. Covering NCCER books, VFD, etc. we will get into residential and PLC's also. I prefer the IBEW route but I will be in the field one way or another.....just hurry up and wait now! Truth is I'd choose this field if it paid minimum wage because I have a passion for it and desire to be as educated and trained as I possibly can.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

awesome. like i said 575 has a great reputation, i haven't worked with people from there so i can't say more than that. but working out of that union hall will probably help you out with becoming as skilled as you appear to want to be. you will eventually get in, and you can take this career as far as you want. if your wanting to get a head start i would recommend studying conduit bending and the code. start researching tools (i would recommend holding off on buying any until you are on the job and see how things are actually done). you will eventually get in. when you go to work try to stay safe and error on the side of caution. best of luck


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I did find out I was middle of the list but it seems so far that I won't be getting a call. Pretty frustrated. I have a passion for this and love it. In residential in school right now where I'm just honing the knowledge I already have and working on speed, efficiency, and techniques as I'd be confident to wire a house from weatherhead to trim out. I've already memorized the shrink and multipliers for conduit bending for when it's time in class. I love the math formulas. I love everything about the trade but don't look like I'm going to catch a break. Would've been a dream to learn from the best. I guess if I was in an area that needed more apprentices?


----------

